# Husqvarna 2100 or 2101 XP



## Billy Jack (Feb 7, 2010)

Any thoughts about whether a good/excellent condition 2100 and/or 2101 would be a wise investment if the price was right? No experience with either one, but any purchase would be an investment, not really a NEED.

My largest saw is a 394 XPW.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 7, 2010)

The 2100/2101 are fun saws to have. Parts are becoming harder and harder to get but are still around. If you have access to one at a decent price, snap it up.


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 7, 2010)

What he said. :agree2:


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes!

I recently tuned up a 2101xp for a friend, and wow! Really a well made and powerful saw. 

Buy one if you can... I would, or should I say, I will buy one when I have spare money (if that ever happens?)


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'm giving it consideration. If I buy it, I'm done with saw purchases for quite a while.


----------



## Dayto (Feb 8, 2010)

The 2100's are awesome , I love mine (I run 36-42" Bars)


----------



## lamar_3704 (Feb 9, 2010)

I would definately snatch one up if the price is right. My dad has 3 of them, they're by far his favorite saws. More like his babies actually. I'm looking to get one of my own someday.


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding the hp and max rpm specs for a 2100XP. Can anybody educate me on that?


----------



## Banshee (Feb 11, 2010)

They are a fun saw to run. One of the strongest stock saws I've ever ran. I've giving it some really hard leans and it just laughs it off. 

IMO these are one of the best bargains out there in big saws right now.


----------



## thomas72 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with Banshee. What other 100cc modern saw can you get with $300.00. I would rather have the 2100 than a Stihl 076 any day for around the same money.


----------



## 70flyingv (Feb 23, 2012)

I just picked up a 2101 CD on trade (not running). I fired it up with the carb and ex off with a lite concoction of ether and wd 40 so I know it has fire and runs. put the muffler and carb back on and I will be damned if I can't pull it over hardly. Maybe I have been spoiled by my other big saws with comp. release. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Decided to ask on this thread because its current and seems like a few of you who know these saws..Stumped???


----------



## bezza1 (Feb 23, 2012)

buy it i love mine ive run a 5' bar for 3 days on mine it loves it nice big saw plenty of grunt awesome to here the idle my neighbors hate me because of my saws lol BUY IT NOW :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## watsonr (Feb 23, 2012)

70flyingv said:


> I just picked up a 2101 CD on trade (not running). I fired it up with the carb and ex off with a lite concoction of ether and wd 40 so I know it has fire and runs. put the muffler and carb back on and I will be damned if I can't pull it over hardly. Maybe I have been spoiled by my other big saws with comp. release. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Decided to ask on this thread because its current and seems like a few of you who know these saws..Stumped???



Hope it's not ruined by using the ether and WD-40. Check the piston for scoring, it may be starting to lock up. Should always use some fresh mix squirted down the hole as it has some oil in it. The WD and ether burns complete and leaves no lube for the bearings and generates lots of extra heat.


----------



## 70flyingv (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply. I considered that about the wd and ether but, ran for just about 1 1/2 second...just enough to test since i didnt have any mix. It had the same compression issue b4 I tried this so the question is about the high compression issue that existed b4 I did this. In other words this wasn't the cause. Any ideas? Unless...there was scoring to begin with? Could it be the carburator? It spins freely when the carb is off but, not when on. Any experience with this? Thanks


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 23, 2012)

70flyingv said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. I considered that about the wd and ether but, ran for just about 1 1/2 second...just enough to test since i didnt have any mix. It had the same compression issue b4 I tried this so the question is about the high compression issue that existed b4 I did this. In other words this wasn't the cause. Any ideas? Unless...there was scoring to begin with? Could it be the carburator? It spins freely when the carb is off but, not when on. Any experience with this? Thanks


I own 2. Cut with one for a few years. Somebody on here stated one time to start one you have to be really committed. I agree.
If there was a saw that was a candidate for a decomp it would be the 2100.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 23, 2012)

it may have been scored before you got it to fire, I'd look. Big saws are like big dogs..... if they sense the fear they're going to bite you, grip it and rip it!!


----------



## 70flyingv (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey thanks Joe! Yeah, as it turns out I really just had to get in sync with the saw. I learned today after much practice when it had the lower compression and I could pull it freely and bam fired right up like a charm! REALLY LIKE THIS SAW after playing wiuth it for a little bit. I guess I really have been spoiled by all my saws with decomp buttons. Was about ready to drill and tap the head and add one! I was running 50:1 but, think I will switch to more like 32:1 mix.


----------



## 70flyingv (Feb 24, 2012)

watsonr said:


> it may have been scored before you got it to fire, I'd look. Big saws are like big dogs..... if they sense the fear they're going to bite you, grip it and rip it!!



No I finally got it started after pulling the head and checking it out. Everything was GREAT! I just had to get used to the freakin amazing compression of this saw. I am spoiled by my 3120 and all my big Stihls with the de-comp. I actually ripped the pull cord out earlier. I finally got in sync with the saw and figured the right point to really give a pull. Fired right up strong and will dial in further later with a tach. Really like this saw!!!


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 24, 2012)

Really no reason to go away from the 50:1. Just run good fuel and synthetic oil and you'll be good to go.


----------



## MUHTAR (Feb 29, 2016)

http://www.2ememain.be/construction...use/husqvarna-2101-xp-279253248.html?wijzig=1


----------



## MUHTAR (Feb 29, 2016)

*husqvarna 2101 XP -500€*


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 29, 2016)

Billy Jack said:


> I'm having trouble finding the hp and max rpm specs for a 2100XP. Can anybody educate me on that?



The power rating was 6.7 hp, and the max rpm 10,500.



thomas72 said:


> I agree with Banshee. What other 100cc *modern* saw can you get with $300.00. I would rather have the 2100 than a Stihl 076 any day for around the same money.



Modern? The basic design is from the early 1970s.


----------

